
Wikipedia: 2 Million Article Milestone - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/12/wikipedia-2-million-article-milestone/
======
karzeem
I hope this isn't milestone fever talking, but I'd put Wikipedia at just about
the top of a list of the most important websites ever. It's tough to think of
another site whose value is so unique (and so massive).

